# North Hall County



## TommyA(GA) (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone have anything to say about the hunting in Hall County?  I've only seen a handful of rubs so far.  I have heard that the rut is usually mid to late November.  Maybe around Thanksgiving.  Is this correct?


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 12, 2009)

sounds about right.  I havent seen any fresh rubs and no scrapes so far this year.  Usually starts to kick up around late november through mid dec (in the higher elevations).  Should start seeing some big ones getting taken out over the next few weeks!!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree.  This weather pattern is going to make sightings tougher as well.  Its down right hot in the day and then cool at night.  The deer will play at night more when its more comfortable.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## mitchi (Nov 17, 2009)

*Hall*

I hunt in the Chestatee Road area and I have seen very little movement and sign.  Traditionally, I 've seen the smaller bucks chasing mid to late November.  I good cold snap would help jump start things.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 17, 2009)

I hunt Lumpkin. North Hall and Franklin.  No signs of a rut in any of them.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Nov 18, 2009)

*rut*

I saw a 6pt chasing 4 does while mountain biking out at Chicopee Woods, also saw the largest deer I've ever seen out there around 140-145 8pt didn't even care about the does or 6pt.


----------



## ja88red (Nov 18, 2009)

I have some land near chicopee woods many deer I have seen 7 different bucks on my trail cam and come this weekend and next week I hope to put one down. But the north part of hall is looking good seen very fresh rubs this week and last week so be ready at any moment


----------



## DanBROWNING (Nov 19, 2009)

i am in east hall co,deer movement has been slooooooow,seen 2 nice large scraps last week that were not there the week before , checked um yesterday evening and its like he hasnt been back 2  them. really need cold weather 2 get um movin during the day.


----------



## dadams (Nov 19, 2009)

hunted for the past week and seen about nothing!  can we get some cold weather please!


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Nov 19, 2009)

I get pictures of deer every night.  Last nights pictures showed 5 does in my pasture but I have not seen anything during daylight hours in a couple weeks.  At least the does are around.  I guess it's just a matter of time.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 19, 2009)

ja88red said:


> I have some land near chicopee woods many deer I have seen 7 different bucks on my trail cam and come this weekend and next week I hope to put one down. But the north part of hall is looking good seen very fresh rubs this week and last week so be ready at any moment


 A guy was telling me about a monster 10 point getting ran over on 985 around chicopee last week


----------



## dadams (Nov 21, 2009)

shot a decent 8 this morning his hocks stunk and as black.  he come out with nose to the ground.


----------



## Youngbuck1928 (Nov 27, 2009)

I hunt North Hall, there were 5 bucks killed this week Nov. 22-27 that were nice that I know of.  The bucks are careless right now, we have seen several bucks chasing does on our club this week.  A 10 y/o killed a nice 8 pt. Thanksgiving evening.  In my opinion, now is the time to hunt the hardest.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Dec 2, 2009)

Youngbuck1928 said:


> I hunt North Hall, there were 5 bucks killed this week Nov. 22-27 that were nice that I know of.  The bucks are careless right now, we have seen several bucks chasing does on our club this week.  A 10 y/o killed a nice 8 pt. Thanksgiving evening.  In my opinion, now is the time to hunt the hardest.



Where's your club at?  Got room for next year if it's close to me?  I'm off of 60.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Dec 12, 2009)

Any more updates for North Hall Co between 400 and 985?


----------



## Jighead (Dec 13, 2009)

My buddy fished a tournament on the lake yesterday and seen deer all day, seen several bucks chasing does.


----------

